

Enigma.io raises 4.5M Series A from VC's, American Express, and New York Times - merinid
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/30/enigma-raises-4-5m-from-to-help-plumb-the-depths-of-and-derive-insights-from-public-data/

======
ethansg
This is rad news. Data FTW.

